

A Syrian Man-In-The-Middle Attack against Facebook - kmavm
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/05/syrian-man-middle-against-facebook

======
dkersten
They block facebook in syria, but you can still access it through https.
Luckily when I was there I connected through a VPN outside of syria :)

